
Are Fossil Fuel Interests Bankrolling the Anti-Nuclear Energy Movement? (2016) - ericdanielski
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kensilverstein/2016/07/13/are-fossil-fuel-interests-bankrolling-the-anti-nuclear-energy-movement/
======
panny
Betteridge's law of headlines.

[http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/f/356082/6186633/1268920...](http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/f/356082/6186633/1268920948460/BNDDE2009-new.pdf)

~~~
ericdanielski
What are the safest sources of energy?

[https://ourworldindata.org/safest-sources-of-
energy](https://ourworldindata.org/safest-sources-of-energy)

~~~
panny
Yes, the fossil fuel weapons that destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki made it
clear.

~~~
ericdanielski
The Hiroshima/Nagasaki Survivor Studies: Discrepancies Between Results and
General Perception

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4981260/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4981260/)

